# thought all you campers



## TyT (Jan 20, 2011)

might like this deal here ! I found it today I love ozark trail I think Im going to get it !

Just thought I would share

Ty

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Camping-B...=15858918284177600032&wmlspartner=RjWYtCqO0*M


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2011)

From my experience, those Ozark Trail tents are great if you enjoy sleeping with water pouring onto you from above. Sleeping in an OT tent during a downpour is much like taking your sleeping bag into your shower and turning it on.


----------



## deadend (Jan 22, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> From my experience, those Ozark Trail tents are great if you enjoy sleeping with water pouring onto you from above. Sleeping in an OT tent during a downpour is much like taking your sleeping bag into your shower and turning it on.



Spent two days hunkered in that same tent 3 years ago during a storm. More water inside than out. Big Agnes IAC pad was floating around in the 6" of water in the tent floor. The only reason there was 6" of water is because that's how high the zipper was allowing it to run out.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 22, 2011)

Ad says ideal as a childs tent. Take that to heart !


----------



## jackherber (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess if you don't care too much for the kids. Hey, most of 'em are "wash and wear" anyway.


----------

